# 8520 Just Sold On Ebay - $1500



## calstar (Mar 4, 2015)

came with a few vises, collets, end mills  $1509.99

http://www.ebay.com/itm/161614306205?_trksid=p2060778.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT


----------



## Tool-in-the-Box (Mar 4, 2015)

I didn't like it when it was up for 1000 buy it now. Could be ok, I just hate when things are repainted. lol, if you haven't noticed I'm picky 

http://www.ebay.com/itm/CLAUSING-AT...018?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item234bf611fa


----------



## core-oil (Mar 4, 2015)

Shucks Calstar, It has just been overhauled using a paint brush, But they missed the table!


----------

